# Καλή διασκέδαση!



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2015)

http://wordmap.co/


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2015)

Καταπληκτικό! Ευχαριστούμε, Δόκτωρ!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 8, 2015)

Καταστροφή είσαι, Ντοκ! Ξεκολλήστε με, κάποιος! :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Καταστροφή είσαι, Ντοκ! Ξεκολλήστε με, κάποιος! :)



Me too!


----------

